# Otto e mezzo/mezza



## femmejolie

C'è una polemica perché alcuni italiani mi hanno detto che è più opportuno dire "Alle otto e mezzo", ma invece ci sono altri che dicono che "mezza" fa riferimento a "ora" e deve essere al femminile.
Nello scritto dovrei mettere "...alle 2 e mezzo" oppure "....alle 2 e mezza"?


----------



## vikgigio

femmejolie said:


> C'è una polemica perché alcuni italiani mi hanno detto che è più opportuno dire "Alle otto e mezzo", ma invece ci sono altri che dicono che "mezza" fa riferimento a "ora" e deve essere al femminile.
> Nello scritto dovrei mettere "...alle 2 e mezzo" oppure "....alle 2 e mezza"?



Mah, che annosa questione che sollevi!
Io ho sempre litigato coi miei amici per questa cosa, dal momento che io dico "otto e mezza" perché concordo 'mezzo' col femminile di 'ora' mentre alcuni considerano 'mezzo' un aggettivo usato come avverbio, e quindi invariabile. Ergo - è dura ammetterlo perché _otto e mezzo_ non mi piace affatto - sono corrette entrambe le forme; puoi dunque usare quella che più t'aggrada.


----------



## giovannino

Sono corrette entrambe le forme:

"Come di deve dire, le tre e _mezzo_ o le tre e _mezza_? Come preferite. Potete usare la forma *le tre e mezzo*, cioè le tre più il mezzo, la metà di un'ora, oppure *le tre e mezza*, sottintendendo _ora_. "
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4082&ctg_id=44

EDIT: scusa, vikgigio, ho visto solo ora la tua risposta

PS Io ho sempre detto "otto e mezzo", ma solo per abitudine. Non ho una particolare preferenza per l'una o l'altra forma


----------



## femmejolie

vikgigio said:


> Mah, che annosa questione che sollevi!
> Io ho sempre litigato coi miei amici per questa cosa, dal momento che io dico "otto e mezza" perché concordo 'mezzo' col femminile di 'ora' mentre alcuni considerano 'mezzo' un aggettivo usato come avverbio, e quindi invariabile. Ergo - è dura ammetterlo perché *otto e mezzo non mi piace affatto* - sono corrette entrambe le forme; puoi dunque usare quella che più t'aggrada.


 
Il film di Fellini "8 e mezzo" fa riferimento all'orario? Non ti è piaciuto?


----------



## irene.acler

Anch'io credo che si possano usare entrambe le forme. Io personalmente uso la forma "le 8 e mezza".


----------



## vikgigio

femmejolie said:


> Il film di Fellini "8 e mezzo" fa riferimento all'orario? Non ti è piaciuto?



In effetti è l'unico '8 e mezzo' che tollero


----------



## valy822

Anche io uso la forma "8 e mezza"... questione di gusti dunque!


----------



## vikgigio

Comunque mi preme aggiungere che il Serianni dice che la versione da preferire è 'otto e mezzo', anche se sono accettabili tutte e due. Questo per la precisione.
Ma per contrapposizione a quanto appena scritto, aggiungerei anche l'esito della ricerchina su google, che svela la tendenza opposta.
Premetto che per evitare di incappare nel titolo del film di Fellini o in quello del programma televisivo, ho immesso la stringa "sono le otto e mezzo/a" e i risultati sono:
"Sono le otto e mezzo" 95
"Sono le otto e mezza" 20.100
Direi quindi che l'italiano medio preferisce la forma meno corretta ma più gradevole a sentirsi (in fondo scatta spontaneo concordare 'mezzo' con 'ora')


----------



## giovannino

Con "è l'una e mezzo-a" il risultato è molto diverso. Come si spiega? 

"è l'una e mezzo" 66
"è l'una e mezza" 295


----------



## femmejolie

vikgigio said:


> Comunque mi preme aggiungere che il Serianni dice che la versione da preferire è 'otto e mezzo', anche se sono accettabili tutte e due. Questo per la precisione.


Sì, infatti una mia insegnante italiana ci diceva di solito che si deve dire "e mezzo", anche se tutti diciamo "e mezza" nel parlato.
Da qui  il mio dubbio, sì, una cazzata, lo so!


----------



## kurumin

Credo che _otto e mezza_ sia più corretto 

_otto e mezza [ora]_


----------



## RiccardoSSS

Il certo non è dire: "sono le nove e mezza?". Perché è *mezza* ora, no?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Scusa ma non capisco cosa ci chiedi


----------



## RiccardoSSS

Per parlare d'orario: è le nove e mezzo, le due e mezzo etc, o sarebbe le nove e mezza, le due e mezza, perché è *mezza* ora?


----------



## SunDraw

RiccardoSSS said:


> Per parlare d'orario: *si dice* le nove e mezzo, le due e mezzo etc, o *andrebbe* le nove e mezza, le due e mezza, perché è *mezza* ora?


Sì, sì, hai visto giusto, si dice "sono le tre e mezz*a*" perché è sottinteso "e mezza [ora]".
Si trova anche "le tre e mezz*o*" ma sarebbe scorretto (d'altronde *non* si dice "le tre e metà"!).

Il "mezzo" andrebbe sempre concordato con il genere dell'unità cui si riferisce ("un litr*o* e mezz*o*", "tre or*e* e mezz*a*")
(cfr http://www.demauroparavia.it/69471 #1b)
ma di fatto viene tranquillamente sentito (eufonia) come sostantivo "un mezzo di" e quindi "tre tonnellate e [un] mezzo [di tonnellata]".
Vedi che 1/2 (pari a 0,5) si legge "*un mezzo*" e questo "trascina" l'uso anche ad altre metà...
Mmh: _1/2 in verità si legge "un mezzo" solo quando inteso come numero (matematico)_ mentre si tratta di una abbreviazione per "mezzo" "metà [di]" negli altri casi:
"prendere ½ tuorlo d'uovo..." qui si legge "mezzo",
"½ vodka" si può leggere "metà vodka", "50% [di] vodka"...
"8½" di Fellini "otto [film] e mezzo", "ottoemmezzo"...


----------



## ThroughTheLookingGlass

Ciao Riccardo, ho trovato questo su un forum del "Corriere": _I dizionari dicono che la concordanza di “mezzo” con “ora” è prevalentemente al femminile (“il viaggio è durato due ora e mezza”); tuttavia è possibile in alternativa anche una concordanza al maschile, quando si fa riferimento a un’ora precisa: “Ci vediamo alle sette e mezzo”._


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Questo è quanto riporta l'Accademia della Crusca
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4082&ctg_id=44


----------



## RiccardoSSS

Grazie a tutti voi!


----------



## Necsus

Se ne è già parlato QUI.

Serianni, nella sua Grammatica (VI,40b), specifica in più, rispetto alla Crusca, che "l'aggettivo _mezzo_ si concorda regolarmente con il sostantivo quand'è anteposto: «una mezza sconfitta», «due mezze bottiglie». (Quando è posposto, l'accordo è facoltativo. Così nelle espressioni di tempo, che sottintendono _ora_: [...])".


----------



## SunDraw

vikgigio said:


> alcuni considerano 'mezzo' un aggettivo usato come avverbio, e quindi invariabile


Comunque l'uso di "mezzo" al maschile sarebbe in quanto_ sostantivo_ (con il valore di "un mezzo", "una metà") e non certo di avverbio: non è affatto il caso infatti di una "la mezz'ora è una mezzo ora" nel modo di come si dice (si dovrebbe dire) "mezzo donna mezzo pesce".
No?!


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

vikgigio said:


> la stringa "sono le otto e mezzo/a" e i risultati sono:
> "Sono le otto e mezzo" 95
> "Sono le otto e mezza" 20.100
> Direi quindi che l'italiano medio preferisce la forma meno corretta ma più gradevole a sentirsi (in fondo scatta spontaneo concordare 'mezzo' con 'ora')


 

Non sono molto d'accordo sul fatto che "otto e mezza" sia la forma più gradevole da sentire.
Per lo meno non credo sia così in tutte le parti d'Italia, a me per esempio suona veramente male, così come a tutte le persone (toscane) a cui l'ho chiesto.
In Toscana credo che non sentirete mai dire "le otto e mezza".

Per quale sia corretta, prendo atto che lo sono tutte e due, e questo è un dato di fatto, ma sulla gradevolezza non si possono dare giudizi che valgano per tutti.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Non sono molto d'accordo sul fatto che "otto e mezza" sia la forma più gradevole da sentire.
> Per lo meno non credo sia così in tutte le parti d'Italia, a me per esempio suona veramente male, così come a tutte le persone (toscane) a cui l'ho chiesto.
> In Toscana credo che non sentirete mai dire "le otto e mezza".
> 
> Per quale sia corretta, prendo atto che lo sono tutte e due, e questo è un dato di fatto, ma sulla gradevolezza non si possono dare giudizi che valgano per tutti.



Sono completamente d'accordo.  Ricordo che ai tempi del liceo una nostra compagna di classe era andata a vivere a Varese per un anno e una volta tornata a Pisa diceva "sono le nove e mezza", e noi lì a prenderla in giro accusandola di voler far "la sofisticata"


----------



## bubu7

ToscanoNYC said:


> Questo è quanto riporta l'Accademia della Crusca...


E quanto aveva già riportato *giovannino* in un intervento di questa discussione.  È sempre consigliabile leggere gl'interventi precedenti. 




=SunDraw said:


> Si trova anche "le tre e mezz*o*" ma sarebbe scorretto (d'altronde *non* si dice "le tre e metà" !).





SunDraw said:


> Il "mezzo" andrebbe sempre concordato con il genere dell'unità cui si riferisce ("un litr*o* e mezz*o*", "tre or*e* e mezz*a*")...


 
Questa te l'eri proprio inventata! 

Ribadiamo che entrambe le forme sono corrette.

Per ulteriori chiarimenti potete leggere questa breve discussione del forum _Cruscate_ (in particolare, il mio ultimo intervento).


----------



## The_jackal

Otto e mezza suona anche un po` meglio....


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

The_jackal said:


> Otto e mezza suona anche un po` meglio....


 

Se leggi tutti gli interventi vedrai che invece a qualcuno (me compresa) suona molto meglio "otto e mezzo", evidentemente è un fatto di abidtudine e di regione in cui si vive.


----------



## The_jackal

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Se leggi tutti gli interventi vedrai che invece a qualcuno (me compresa) suona molto meglio "otto e mezzo", evidentemente è un fatto di abidtudine e di regione in cui si vive.


 
Si` si` era una mia opinione personale ovviamente...


----------



## Hardvinus

Perdonatemi se, a distanza di tempo, aggiungo anch'io il mio modesto punto di vista su questa _vexata quaestio_…
Dire l'una e mezza, come le otto e mezza o le quindici e trenta fa lo stesso, poiché resta sottinteso il termine "ora" (= lt. hora).
Il maschile, pertanto, ancorché d'uso corrente, proviene da un'altra ipotesi di lettura, ancorata piuttosto ad una prospettiva matematica: come dire "un mezzo" (_½_), nel senso di "uno su due", "uno fratto due".
Onestamente, pertanto, trovo in definitiva più semplice, spontaneo e lineare mantenere la concordanza al femminile.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hardvinus said:


> Dire l'una e mezza, come le otto e mezza o le quindici e trenta fa lo stesso, poiché resta sottinteso il termine "ora" (= lt. hora).


Mi sembra un ragionamento logico e condivisibile.
Detto ciò, sono sicuro di aver io stesso detto migliaia di volte sia "...e mezza" che "...e mezzo".


----------

